# Cop Finds 600 Lbs. of Pot in Traffic Stop NY



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NEW YORK - A 23-year-old man was arrested Saturday after a police officer pulled him over on the George Washington Bridge and found 600 pounds of marijuana in the truck he was driving, the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey said. 

Shawn Chance, of Hilburn, N.Y., was stopped at about 9:15 a.m. because he was driving on the wrong level of the bridge, Port Authority spokeswoman Tiffany Townsend said. Trucks must use the bridge's upper level, and Chance was driving on the lower level, she said.
Townsend said she believed the marijuana had a street value of more than $1 million. Chance was being held Saturday night at the Bergen County Jail on $500,000 cash bail. He was charged with possession of more than 50 grams of marijuana, possession with intent to distribute more than five pounds of marijuana and possession of drug paraphernalia.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Wow... YOu must be really Dumb to carry this much weed in a car.. This was a good catch


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

FRPDConstable - Attention to detail! The suspect was driving a TRUCK.


----------

